
I was behind the wheel when a self-driving Uber failed – here's what happens - elmar
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-self-driving-car-fails-2016-12/#and-uber-itself-has-said-it-chose-pittsburgh-because-it-poses-so-many-challenges-for-its-self-driving-cars-we-have-a-very-old-city-very-complex-road-network-real-traffic-problems-here-and-extreme-weather-here-said-raffi-krikorian-the-director-of-ubers-advanced-technologies-center-so-in-a-lot-of-ways-pittsburgh-is-the-double-black-diamond-of-driving-4
======
bkor
The article does not talk about where it failed. It only covers that it often
and suddenly switches back into manual mode. One case was on a completely
empty road.

------
emp_zealoth
Nice puff piece, wonder how much money did businessinsider get for that one

